# Legacy XL No Power Steering & Sluggish in Gear



## Bucsfan552 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I purchased a new Legacy XL about 3 weeks ago after months of deciding what was right for me. It is a 3 cyl Diesel, 4x4, 54" deck, and a FEL. I have been thrilled with the machine until yesterday. I was doing some grading with the loader and everything was great. When I went to put the machine away I noticed that the power steering was a little hard to turn. I went to mow today and now the power steering works intermittently and it barely moves in reverse at full throttle. Also when engaging the PTO it makes the situation worse and the machine won't turn and barely moves. I checked the transmission fluid and that looks fine. I also checked to make sure the transmission relief was also in the right position. Does anyone have any thoughts. It is a really great machine and I just hope it is something simple.

Thanks...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I would have the dealer look it over as it sounds like it should be under warranty.


----------



## Bucsfan552 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I have already contacted the dealer and the process is under way. I was just curious if anyone had any thoughts. I am hoping it is just something simple and not something serious, but the warranty shjould cover it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, be sure to keep us informed will you?


----------

